

Gaddafi? Kadafi? Qaddafi? What's the correct spelling? - swombat
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/2011/0222/Gaddafi-Kadafi-Qaddafi-What-s-the-correct-spelling

======
jcdreads
Can anyone enlighten us regarding the correct spelling in Arabic? Not that I
could read it, of course; and I assume that there is one.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Wikipedia's good at this kind of thing:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muammar_al-Gaddafi#Name>

(I did try to use the actual Arabic link to the article in arabic, but it
escaped it in some way when I tried to cut and paste.

Let's see if this works:

معمر القذافي

------
sambeau
His website spells it "Al Gathafi"

